# **UPDATED** Diaz tests positive for illegal substance at UFC 143



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> According to Nevada State Athletic Commission executive director Keith Kizer, an unnamed fighter that competed on Saturday night’s UFC 133 card in Las Vegas had a drug test came back positive for an unspecified substance.
> 
> Here’s Kizer’s quote from an email we received today:
> 
> ...


*Source: CagePotato.com*

*Update:*



> Feb 9, 2012 - The Nevada Athletic Commission has confirmed that Nick Diaz tested positive for marijuana at UFC 143 and will face disciplinary action, almost certainly canceling his planned rematch with Carlos Condit and throwing his future into question.
> 
> "Mr. Diaz tested positive for marijuana metabolites. A complaint for disciplinary action against Mr. Diaz has been filed," Nevada Athletic Commission Executive Director Keith Kizer wrote in a statement distributed to the media.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ah crap...this isn't looking good for the Diaz rumor.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It was Werdum, he got high on trolling.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

what if it's Condit or Wedrum or the karate guy on the undercard, Thompson I think?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> what if it's Condit or Wedrum or the karate guy on the undercard, Thompson I think?


Whoop ass ain't a drug, so I don't think it was Thompson.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not going to hold it against Nick, assuming it's him, but the truth is, when you're going into a title fight, you stay clean. I think MJ being a banned substance is about as ridiculous as the law rendering it illegal itself, but rules are rules. You have to exercise proper judgment, especially when the premier fighting organization hands you the ball. Again, I don't think Diaz is going to lose any fans over his smoking up (it might even earn him some), but you can't help but shake your head. Nate is also a Diaz and he never gets caught up in this nonsense.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I would laugh my ass off if Big Country would get busted for Roids while everyone is assuming its Nick 
That would be just awesome lol


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> I would laugh my ass off if Big Country would get busted for Roids while everyone is assuming its Nick
> That would be just awesome lol


Or if Condit tested positive for steriods. Everybody would flip.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

You guys are right. Despite what the rumors say it could very well be someone other then Nick Diaz and I shouldn't be too quick to judge. Its just so hard not to given his unprofessional nature. 


Of course if it turns out to be Werdum I will definitely be heart broken because I really want to see him do well in the UFC this time around.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just to be clear, what you do AFTER the fight doesn't count in the testing right? Cuz i'm sure Nick rolled a huge doubie after it was all said and done. 

If not then i don't know, Diaz knows what his doing and i don't see a reason for him to smoke pot before a fight of that magnitude and importance.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It was Werdum, he got high on trolling.


hahaha











Anyone have the actual one from the press conference? I think that one was perfect.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Diaz is the last person on Earth to use that.

- Vegetarian
- Triathalon athlete

Look at his body physique. Does he look like a steroid user...haha. THEN again I could be completely wrong. 

Answer is Roy Nelson...roflz!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Diaz is the last person on Earth to use that.
> 
> - Vegetarian
> - Triathalon athlete
> ...


I think it's marijuana everyone thinks Diaz has possibly failed for, not the roids.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, I have something to tell you but I won't tell you until later.

Attention whore much?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Might have to wait for it to be official or maybe they have to run the tests again who knows.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I just think they want to compile all the results from the event, probably standard procedure for the Athletic Commission


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

It was a response to an inquiry. The rumor about Nick was swirling and a bunch of MMA journalist went to him for comment. His answer was pretty standard "Yes, somebody failed, but I am waiting on all info before I make a statement"


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

JonCR96Z said:


> Or if Condit tested positive for steriods. Everybody would flip.


Hoping for this. Epic thread would be epic.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone want to hook up some creds too? I got pwned by hendricks and werdum.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope it's Roy Nelson so everyone gets mind fucked.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ptw said:


> I hope it's Roy Nelson so everyone gets mind fucked.


Positive for too much slimfast in his system.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Personally i hope it's Dan Stittgen (the guy who Thompson knocked out via headkick).


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Kevin Iole said Kizer confirmed Diaz failed for marijuana and someone complained. Per his twitter


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

> Where there's smoke, there's fire and there's also Nick Diaz, toking up.
> 
> Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) Executive Director Keith Kizer today confirmed that Diaz failed his drug test for "marijuana metabolites" at the UFC 143 event this past Feb. 4, 2012.
> 
> ...


_MMA Mania_


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Diaz tested positive for MJ... OP updated accordingly


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Well there puts a nail in it with all this rematch stuff.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What an idiot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Didn't get an answer in a different thread i think. Does it matter if you smoke after the fight?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Getting popped for getting high is one thing, just don't do it before THE BIGGEST MATCH OF YOUR CAREER! Jesus Christ




Rauno said:


> Didn't get an answer in a different thread i think. Does it matter if you smoke after the fight?


If I understand the system correctly they have to deposit a test sample before leaving the arena... After that they're free to do whatever they want I guess (Within the law of course)


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Didn't get an answer in a different thread i think. Does it matter if you smoke after the fight?


Don't they do the tests right after the fight? If not, they should.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

There is going to be an adjective arms race to describe just how stupid this makes Crybaby Diaz look.

It will fail though, there just aren't words in the English language adequate to the task.

The most epic fail. This guy has dozens of people who have put up with his two-faced self-centered BS, and tried over and over to give him a chance to succeed, and all he does is spit in their face.

I'm just going to sit back and laugh some more at Crybaby Diaz. I think there are sports writers at SI who could make a career out of it, but it's just recreational for me. 

Just keep telling us Nick, how tough you are, how unfair your life is, how everyone is against you, and keep failing at every big shot you get....LOL.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Do I think Mary Jane should be illegal? Not really, not as vicious as the other drugs. But is it banned? Yes. Should Diaz have known better? Yes. I was disappointed I didnt get to see Dave Hermann fight the time he tested for Mary Jane. But rules are rules, and they suspended him for a while. Diaz tested after a high profile title fight. If he gets just a slap on the wrist, then you know they have gotten in bed with the Diaz Camp. The UFC understandably has to punish Diaz accordingly.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rygu said:


> Don't they do the tests right after the fight? If not, they should.


That's what i'm wondering, when are the tests taken. I'm sure Diaz lit up a doubie after the fight and taking his post-fight emotions into consideration, he clearly didn't give a f about anything.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is really poor.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

@nickdiaz209

You fucked up, homie!!!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> That's what i'm wondering, when are the tests taken. I'm sure Diaz lit up a doubie after the fight and taking his post-fight emotions into consideration, he clearly didn't give a f about anything.


As I understand it, the test is given just minuites after the fight, the fighters are tested right after they return to the dressing room..
I suspect Diaz knew he was going to fail and that may have been a factor in his "retirement". If he had won he was planning on waiting 6-9 months to fight GSP so his suspension might have been up for the title fight had he won..Im curious to see what the UFC does, if anything. Look forward to some creative words from caesar..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Goddamn it diaz, what is wrong with you? By all means smoke, but not before the biggest fight of your career. I mean imagine this guy, diaz, actually won the fight. It would be a NC, and all the sudden the WW division would have been in a clustersex. Meh well, at least things worked out for the best given this situation.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He takes hemp seads, its one of the most nutritious substances known and can pop you dirty w the test they used. I'm reserving judgment but its Diaz so who knows.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Huge Diaz fan, but I can't defend this. Doesn't make him a bad person, but he just doesn't care about his career. Maybe retiring from MMA is in his best interest. Not financially, but I don't think his heart is in it. His heart is in fighting, but not being part of an organization like the UFC. In the end he is going to do what he wants. 

I don't think any less of him. We all know he smokes and has a pretty decent way of flushing himself of it by fight night. But you can't take those chances if you really wanted to beat GSP. 

Too bad.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

That should be two strikes and Diaz is out. He's not worth the trouble. He's a good, interesting fighter, but not a star. And he's a whiny little bitch. And a burden. And a baby. Hopefully Dana White ends up tweeting something like:

"**** NICK DIAZ! HE F*CKED OVER THE FANS AND WILL NEVER FIGHT IN THE UFC AGAIN!!!"


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't get your panties in a bunch. Diaz is retired as of now anyway.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This seems appropriate.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Who cares it's pot.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nick has caused DW and the UFC more trouble in two fights than any other fighter has in an entire career. Just ridiculous.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


> Who cares it's pot.


Yeah and it's just illegal and not allowed by the NSAC.

Do the crime, do the time. Diaz broke the rules and he should have to pay for it,


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Of course he needs to do the suspension, not arguing against that at all but i'm not going to hold smoking weed against anyone regardless of their profession.

I doubt Dana and Lorenzo care all that much about it as well, I'd actually bet they had a sigh of relief when they found out it was just weed.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

So even if Diaz won, Condit would be holding the title?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Guy Incognito said:


> Of course he needs to do the suspension, not arguing against that at all but i'm not going to hold smoking weed against anyone regardless of their profession.
> 
> I doubt Dana and Lorenzo care all that much about it as well, I'd actually bet they had a sigh of relief when they found out it was just weed.


You mean the sigh of relief that one of his biggest draws will be suspended, probably for 6 months, derailing any hope of a rematch with Condit and more importantly a match with GSP. Yeah, I bet he was ecstatic when he heard the news.:sarcastic12:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

trimco said:


> So even if Diaz won, Condit would be holding the title?


Fight would have been a no-contest and Diaz probably would have got stripped of the title since he technically wouldn't have beat Condit.

I guess they'd do Ellenberger/Hendricks for the title shot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So does Hendricks get bumped to title fight because he flashed KOd a guy? Or does Ellenberger get the shot if he gets through Sanchez?

Ellenberger would smash Condit, not sure about Johnny.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

So how mad will everyone be when Diaz's first fight back will be against GSP for the title? I'm booking it.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

goto love abit of afroman

ive been thinking about that song since this came out. somehow the story fits so well

i was gonna fight condit, but then i got high 
i was gonna smack him right in the face, but then i got high
i cant catch that running mother and i know why
because im high cause im high cause im high...

i was gonna fight gsp but then i got high
i lost that decsision to condit because i was high
now dana white goona tell me to bye bye bye.
cause i got high cause i got high cause i got high


in all seriousness though, regardless of the positives or negatives of pot use. this fight had the potential to be the 2nd biggest of diaz career and make him an incredible amount of money both now and in the future. you know its a banned substance, you have been busted for it before, surely that blunt in not worth the implications that are now about to unfold. 

its not like they fight every week end. for 4 fights a year get off the stuff for 4 months a year and you wouldnt detect a thing (not a doctor so just a guess) really shows a lack of repsect for the sport and for the people who paid good money to buy that PPV. 

will be interested to see the levels if they annouce it


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> So does Hendricks get bumped to title fight because he flashed KOd a guy? Or does Ellenberger get the shot if he gets through Sanchez?
> 
> Ellenberger would smash Condit, not sure about Johnny.


I would rather see an Ellenberger rematch if he gets past Diego over a Hendricks fight or even the Diaz rematch.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This poses an interesting question. Last time Nick got busted he got a 6 month suspension. Since this is his second offense does that mean it will be a year suspension? How does it work with repeat offenders?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> This poses an interesting question. Last time Nick got busted he got a 6 month suspension. Since this is his second offense does that mean it will be a year suspension? How does it work with repeat offenders?


He's most likely gonna get a year since this is his second time getting busted.


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

BigPont said:


> So how mad will everyone be when Diaz's first fight back will be against GSP for the title? I'm booking it.


I said that in my 2012 predictions! Let's say he comes back 9 months from now it's October. Condit took a fight lets say July. GSP says hes ready to come back early too ealry for Condit to get ready. Bam we get GSP vs DIAZ in October or November.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> This poses an interesting question. Last time Nick got busted he got a 6 month suspension. Since this is his second offense does that mean it will be a year suspension? How does it work with repeat offenders?


It isn't automatically increased to a year (I think) but that is a reasonable assumption.

How many second chances can one guy **** up? 

Skips out on press conference, loses title shot. 

Gets another huge fight with BJ almost right away, which he wins and is parlayed into interim title shot. 

Loses that fight but gets an immediate rematch...except he tests positive so that is gone now too.

Some people are just determined to fail.


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

rallyman said:


> in all seriousness though, regardless of the positives or negatives of pot use. this fight had the potential to be the 2nd biggest of diaz career and make him an incredible amount of money both now and in the future.


He did get paid. Almost 4 times as much as Condit did without the win bonus. Diaz $200,000 Condit before win bonus $55,000. It's like he said he's the most Underpaid, Underated, Overtrained fighter.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Commissions should use blood testing for marijuana, frankly. It's much more accurate in that someone who has used will only test positive for hours or a few days after their last use, compared to urine testing where a user might test positive for weeks or even a month after stopping. Meanwhile a fighter could get drunk the night before his urine test and not test positive because of the speed with which alcohol leaves the system, or use cocaine throughout his training until a few days prior. Marijuana metabolites have one of the lengthiest detection periods in urine despite being one of the more innocuous drugs tested for.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

jooshwa said:


> I said that in my 2012 predictions! Let's say he comes back 9 months from now it's October. Condit took a fight lets say July. GSP says hes ready to come back early too ealry for Condit to get ready. Bam we get GSP vs DIAZ in October or November.


Well he'll more than likely be suspended for a year so he probably will fight GSP after he beats Condit. It's an easy fight to sell for the obvious reasons and the fact that he beat Condit in some fans' eyes. Whoever the top contender is at the time will just have to wait. They won't pass up the opportunity to put this fight together cause the buys will be a million plus.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> I would rather see an Ellenberger rematch if he gets past Diego over a Hendricks fight or even the Diaz rematch.


Well at least we know that Jake won't let him dance around the cage for five rounds.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BigPont said:


> Well he'll more than likely be suspended for a year so he probably will fight GSP after he beats Condit. It's an easy fight to sell for the obvious reasons and the fact that he beat Condit in some fans' eyes. Whoever the top contender is at the time will just have to wait. They won't pass up the opportunity to put this fight together cause the buys will be a million plus.


Diaz isn't going to get a title shot coming off a loss and a suspension, Dana even said he thought Condit won the fight so he'll have to win atleast one fight fight if he does decide to come back or isn't cut for being a massive headache.

That said, it's pretty obvious Nick doesn't want any part of GSP.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> *Ellenberger would smash Condit*, not sure about Johnny.


Not sure if serious.. :confused02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

See ya in 6-12 homie


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> You mean the sigh of relief that one of his biggest draws will be suspended, probably for 6 months, derailing any hope of a rematch with Condit and more importantly a match with GSP. Yeah, I bet he was ecstatic when he heard the news.:sarcastic12:


Yes because Nick has proven to be one of his "biggest draws":sarcastic12: 

Dana wasn't even that upset about Sonnens elevated testosterone and money laundering scandal which delayed a rematch that everyone wanted to see yet you expect him to be really pissed because a known pot smoker got busted? yeah bro totally.:sarcastic12:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't blame Diaz for smoking weed...but he shouldn't have done this before such an important fight.

He pretty much f*cked up...

See you in a year Nick.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Azumo said:


> Not sure if serious.. :confused02:


Have you seen their first fight? When Jake dropped him on his face three times and rocked him more times then I can count? Condit went face down ass up Fedor style twice in the first. Not to mention Ellenberger has gotten sooo much better and grown far more than Carlos has since they last fought.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Azumo said:


> Not sure if serious.. :confused02:


Did you see the first fight?

Ellenberger took it on short notice and it was his UFC debut and he beat the holy hell out of Condit in the first round.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> That should be two strikes and Diaz is out. He's not worth the trouble. He's a good, interesting fighter, but not a star. And he's a whiny little bitch. And a burden. And a baby. Hopefully Dana White ends up tweeting something like:
> 
> "**** NICK DIAZ! HE F*CKED OVER THE FANS AND WILL NEVER FIGHT IN THE UFC AGAIN!!!"


The hate is strong in this one.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


> Yes because Nick has proven to be one of his "biggest draws":sarcastic12:
> 
> Dana wasn't even that upset about Sonnens elevated testosterone and money laundering scandal which delayed a rematch that everyone wanted to see yet you expect him to be really pissed because a known pot smoker got busted? yeah bro totally.:sarcastic12:



I think you missed the point. Dana would be ecstatic because now that Diaz is suspended it leaves the Diaz vs Condit rematch out of question and leaves a POSSIBLE fight between GSP vs Diaz when he returns, which was already hyped and what people were prepared for and would sell through the roof.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

limba said:


> I can't blame Diaz for smoking weed...but he shouldn't have done this before such an important fight.
> 
> He pretty much f*cked up...
> 
> See you in a year Nick.


That's probably the reason why he ended up smoking some.. his biggest fight ever, all the media shit right before the event, I can understand him wanting to relax, there's a reason why he has a medical licence (if his condition isn't b/s).


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Have you seen their first fight? When Jake dropped him on his face three times and rocked him more times then I can count? Condit went face down ass up Fedor style twice in the first. Not to mention Ellenberger has gotten sooo much better and grown far more than Carlos has since they last fought.


Since when does the first round of a fight count? It's about all 3 in which condit happend to turn around a win after being mauled for 5 minutes. Condit won and has improved as a fighter WAY more than ellenberger. The only notable win is against Shields who has (MAYBE)mediocre standup. Condit would DESTROY jake in a rematch.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Azumo said:


> I think you missed the point. Dana would be ecstatic because now that Diaz is suspended it leaves the Diaz vs Condit rematch out of question and leaves a POSSIBLE fight between GSP vs Diaz when he returns, which was already hyped and what people were prepared for and would sell through the roof.


I doubt Diaz would get a straight title shot coming off a suspension/loss. He would have to get past whatever wrestler is at the top of the heap a year from now before he gets GSP. That is if GSP still holds the strap.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> I doubt Diaz would get a straight title shot coming off a suspension/loss.


Of course, I completely agree but we all know how much of a money whore Dana can be :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> That's probably the reason why he ended up smoking some.. his biggest fight ever, all the media shit right before the event, I can understand him wanting to relax, there's a reason why he has a medical licence (if his condition isn't b/s).


This makes sense. He probably ended up smoking a joint right before the press conference to help him calm the anxiety.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Azumo said:


> Since when does the first round of a fight count? Condit won and has improved as a fighter WAY more than ellenberger. The only notable win is against Shields who has (MAYBE)mediocre standup. Condit would DESTROY jake in a rematch.


Wait you mean he won a split decision that could have gone the other way easily? Let's compare, since Carlos "beat" Jake he got a gift stoppage against Rory a powerful, but green wrestler with no real power in his hands. A fight Carlos was getting worked in until the final minute. Then he fought Dan Hardy, which is a real quality win :thumb02: and DHK. DHK was a fighter that needed to be tested, time will tell how good a win he is. So Carlos has fought one wrestler since and he didn't do well at all. 

Ellenberger has finished with strikes Pyle, Howard, Pierson and Shields(who hadn't been finished in eleven years). In between those He then got a split over Rocha, a fight on short notice, where he was supposed to fight Fitch. A fight against a top level BJJ guy where he was never in any serious danger of being submitted. 

So, what have we learned. Carlos has a weakness facing wrestlers, Jake is an amazing wrestler with the power to hurt Carlos Condit and not be submitted. 

Ellenberger would smash Condit in a rematch he had time to really train for and get a full camp in.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Wait you mean he won a split decision that could have gone the other way easily? Let's compare, since Carlos "beat" Jake he got a gift stoppage against Rory a powerful, but green wrestler with no real power in his hands. A fight Carlos was getting worked in until the final minute. Then he fought Dan Hardy, which is a real quality win :thumb02: and DHK. DHK was a fighter that needed to be tested, time will tell how good a win he is. So Carlos has fought one wrestler since and he didn't do well at all.
> 
> Ellenberger has finished with strikes Pyle, Howard, Pierson and Shields(who hadn't been finished in eleven years). In between those He then got a split over Rocha, a fight on short notice, where he was supposed to fight Fitch. A fight against a top level BJJ guy where he was never in any serious danger of being submitted.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but just because the judges fucked up and scored the Ellenberger fight a split decision doesn't mean the fight could have gone either way.

I must have watched the Berger/Condit fight about 5 times now (great fight) and Condit is the clear winner every time I watch it. Berger clearly dominated the first round and had Condit in some serious trouble. The last two rounds consisted of Condit dominating Ellenberger on the ground and beating him up.

Rory is being hailed by many as the future of the division and the new GSP, so that's a quality win. You say that he has a weakness against wrestlers but it wasn't Ellenbergers of Rory's wrestling which really gave Condit any trouble. Berger had Carlos in trouble on the feet, whilst he got schooled on the ground. Rory was able to mount zero offense against Condit on the ground and just layed in guard whilst Condit was actively looking for submissions and scrambling back to his feet.

I don't like how you just overlook the Rocha fight either. Rocha was a complete unknown, came in and took Berger to a fight that really could have gone either way. I personally scored the fight as a draw. Rocha was seriously owning Ellenberger on the ground.

Ellenberger is a guy with some serious power in his hands with some really strong take downs. Meanwhile he has consistently shown weakness in his ground game and control and has some very suspect cardio.

I think Condit would beat Ellenberger in a rematch fairly comfortably. Ellenberger was getting out struck badly by John Howard. I can't forget things like that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Sorry, but just because the judges fucked up and scored the Ellenberger fight a split decision doesn't mean the fight could have gone either way.
> 
> I must have watched the Berger/Condit fight about 5 times now (great fight) and Condit is the clear winner every time I watch it. Berger clearly dominated the first round and had Condit in some serious trouble. The last two rounds consisted of Condit dominating Ellenberger on the ground and beating him up.
> 
> ...


Ellenberger will be WW Champion.....until Rory takes it away from him.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am not surprised by this, he gets what he deserves from this just like Chael did.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Diaz isn't going to get a title shot coming off a loss and a suspension, Dana even said he thought Condit won the fight so he'll have to win atleast one fight fight if he does decide to come back or isn't cut for being a massive headache.
> 
> That said, it's pretty obvious Nick doesn't want any part of GSP.


So you are Danas secretary and have an inside track to what he thinks. And its obvious Nick doesnt want GSP? Jesus this and half the points on here like this are just straight garbage. Nothing is obvious. And if anything is obvious its that Nick as both a great sign of character and like most, also his greatest hindrance doesnt give a f$ck. At least say something that could resemble being true its worse than the government and commercials. 

No one knows how its going to go. And the crap that gets thrown around like they'll just cut Nick, and he fucked up, who's to say out of any of you. Should it be a big deal he gets high? Maybe, maybe not,I dont feel it should personally. They used to let you have slaves at one point, That was seen as acceptable when it was criminal. You dont know how public opinion will go, laws, mores, thats why its always good to think for yourself. Did Nick screw up not attending a press conference. Maybe, maybe not. I dont give a $hit if he does any press. And in the grand scheme of things he ended up saving that card. 

The idea that he wouldnt be viable if he didnt do press, that it would hurt the event, or that hes not a big draw is asinine as well as out of touch with reality. Why are we all in here posting so much if hes not a draw a rock could figure out how much attention Diaz gets. Deal with it he could fight Eddie Munster and it would sell.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't think Rory straight whooped Carlos is a damn fool.

Condit's win was the equivalent of Silva's against Sonnen. God answered pleas on both days.

Anyway, when and if Nick returns, I think it's best if he earns his title shot. As much as I loathe the 'bad for the sport' line, gifting him a title shot his first fight back following a suspension wouldn't look very good. Even Sonnen has fought twice to re-earn his shot, and I'd expect the same of Diaz. Give him the clear cut number two at the time and we'll see what's up, but an immediate title shot is pushing it.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

cursedbat said:


> So you are Danas secretary and have an inside track to what he thinks. And its obvious Nick doesnt want GSP? Jesus this and half the points on here like this are just straight garbage. Nothing is obvious. And if anything is obvious its that Nick as both a great sign of character and like most, also his greatest hindrance doesnt give a f$ck. At least say something that could resemble being true its worse than the government and commercials.
> 
> No one knows how its going to go. And the crap that gets thrown around like they'll just cut Nick, and he fucked up, who's to say out of any of you. Should it be a big deal he gets high? Maybe, maybe not,I dont feel it should personally. They used to let you have slaves at one point, That was seen as acceptable when it was criminal. You dont know how public opinion will go, laws, mores, thats why its always good to think for yourself. Did Nick screw up not attending a press conference. Maybe, maybe not. I dont give a $hit if he does any press. And in the grand scheme of things he ended up saving that card.
> 
> The idea that he wouldnt be viable if he didnt do press, that it would hurt the event, or that hes not a big draw is asinine as well as out of touch with reality. Why are we all in here posting so much if hes not a draw a rock could figure out how much attention Diaz gets. Deal with it he could fight Eddie Munster and it would sell.


Good thing there's no drug testing to post on this forum.

Who's this Nick guy you are going on about? Nick Pace? Nick Denis? Wait, don't tell me, I'm sure I can figure it out, there are only so many "Nicks" left in the UFC.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anyone who doesn't think Rory straight whooped Carlos is a damn fool.


I knew there's a reason I like you.:hug:

It was Rory's inexperience and youth that caused him to lose that fight, even though Condit sHowes tremendous heart and determination took come back like that.

One of my favourite fights anyway and TOP 3 on my rematch list.

Condit's win was the equivalent of Silva's against Sonnen. God answered pleas on both days.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Anyway, when and if Nick returns, I think it's best if he earns his title shot. As much as I loathe the 'bad for the sport' line, gifting him a title shot his first fight back following a suspension wouldn't look very good. Even Sonnen has fought twice to re-earn his shot, and I'd expect the same of Diaz. Give him the clear cut number two at the time and we'll see what's up, but an immediate title shot is pushing it.


I think it should be at least 2 fights. 
The UFC is trying to price the works it is a legit sport and Diaz's antics don't got into those plans.

He might come back better than ever, but he will need to prove himself.
I can see him getting a Top 10 guy and then a contender, before an eventual title shot.

Who knows?!...maybe GSP went be a champ when Diaz comes back, and they could fight for a turtle shot, instead of fighting for the title.

Anyway...IF...Diaz comes back.

I hope he does.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cursedbat said:


> *So you are Danas secretary and have an inside track to what he thinks. And its obvious Nick doesnt want GSP? Jesus this and half the points on here like this are just straight garbage.* Nothing is obvious. And if anything is obvious its that Nick as both a great sign of character and like most, also his greatest hindrance doesnt give a f$ck. At least say something that could resemble being true its worse than the government and commercials.


No it's called logic, when has ANYONE got a title shot coming off a loss that wasn't controversial or an injury replacement and a failed drug test? Name me one guy who got a title shot coming off a loss and a failed drug test. Nick Diaz isn't above the rules and if the UFC gives him a title shot after all that they'd lose a ton of credibility as a sports league. Thats why there's wins and losses to determine who fights/plays for the Championship.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL, what a f***ing idiot... Good fighter or not he doesn't deserve to be in the UFC if he is gonna pull crap continuously. It is just like Dana used to say that the only reason he isn't in the UFC is because of his attitude and actions outside of the ring...


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe you could argue he was "ducking" GSP??

If he had won, knowing he would produce a positive sample, he would know he wouldn't be allowed to fight GSP. J/K!

I would love to see Condit / MacDonald - 2, as much as I like Rory, I know that wins over Nate Diaz and Mike Pyle don't put you ahead of Ellenberger in deserving a rematch


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *No it's called logic, when has ANYONE got a title shot coming off a loss that wasn't controversial or an injury replacement and a failed drug test? Name me one guy who got a title shot coming off a loss and a failed drug test.* Nick Diaz isn't above the rules and if the UFC gives him a title shot after all that they'd lose a ton of credibility as a sports league. Thats why there's wins and losses to determine who fights/plays for the Championship.


Tim Sylvia! He got a shot right after his suspension. After he lost to Frank Mir, fought Wes Simms in a different organization, came back and fought Andrei Arlovski for the Interim title. Its strange but that was mainly due to the fact the HW division was thin as paper back then.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

It's off topic, but Limba and CanadianPsycho, you guys have to watch that fight again. Rory was probably winning, but it was a pretty close fight.. definitely far.. far from a whooping. 

I have a lot of free time so I just watched it again to make sure, so you don't have to check for yourself, just take my word for it!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I think they should just cut their loses and get rid of Diaz. Don't really even have to let him go he already retired so just tell him if you change your mind you won't be back in the UFC. He really didn't cause to much trouble for the UFC since he lost, but what if he had won? 

Smoking pot is not that big a deal, I think it's stupid that it is illegal, as far as I am concerned alcohol is much worse for you. Even if it was legal it would not change anything, it's not allowed for a professional fighter so if that is what you want to do you have to stop. If he would not stop for this fight what makes anyone think he would for his next. I don't think the UFC could take a chance on him maybe winning a title and then getting busted.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I never hold smoking weed against anybody.... but there is a TIME and A PLACE for it.

Goddamn son, you gone and fucked it up!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Jeez, this place has changed...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> what if it's Condit or Wedrum or the karate guy on the undercard, Thompson I think?


I doubt it was the highly decorated 14 time kickboxing world champion

EDIT: What the hell? I didn't write that.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Such morons on this board and in this world.

Weed should be legal anyways. Why isn't alcohol illegal?

Oh yeah, because the government makes a shitton of money off of it.

P.S. I have never smoked weed in my life.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> Yes because Nick has proven to be one of his "biggest draws":sarcastic12:


Actually, only Jones, GSP and Lesnar draw more than 143 did. Ofc it's only 1 PPV.. :dunno:

It seems Diaz is getting his time off anyway. I don't blame him that much tbh, it's not like it's steroids.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Everyone chill out. It's just weed. I was actually under the impression he still had his marijuana prescription.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Everyone chill out. It's just weed. I was actually under the impression he still had his marijuana prescription.


Might be silly question but does his/a prescription cover all states or just the one he recieved it in (most likely California)?

He failed one in Nevada before I think so they might ban him for a year and give him a hefty fine.

You could say his hopes of a rematch with Condit......

( •_•)

( •_•)>⌐■-■

(⌐■_■)

Just went up in smoke. YEEEEEEEEAAAAAHH!!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

pipe said:


> Might be silly question but does his/a prescription cover all states or just the one he recieved it in (most likely California)?
> 
> He failed one in Nevada before I think so they might ban him for a year and give him a hefty fine.
> 
> ...


Some states accept medical mj cards from other places, some states dont recognize medical mj at all.
Just depends on where you go.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im more pissed at Diaz for not knowing how to fight strategically then i am for him smoking Marijuana.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SJ said:


> It's off topic, but Limba and CanadianPsycho, you guys have to watch that fight again. Rory was probably winning, but it was a pretty close fight.. definitely far.. far from a whooping.
> 
> I have a lot of free time so I just watched it again to make sure, so you don't have to check for yourself, just take my word for it!


Ok...maybe "whooping" was a bit exaggerated, but Rory was clearly ahead, 2-0 after 2 rds. He was the aggressor, he was controlling the octagon, pushing the pace, landing the punches, getting the TDs.

Like I've said: inexperience, youth...and a bit of cardio + Condit being Condit, lost him the fight.

Excellent fight though.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

drey2k said:


> Such morons on this board and in this world.
> 
> Weed should be legal anyways. Why isn't alcohol illegal?
> 
> ...


Give that man some rep and make him green for telling it like it is.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nick fucked up bad. I don't get how he did it though. He's so good as cycling his weed smoking so that it's out of his system, and apparently, because of his levels of fitness, the weed barely stays in his system a week anyway, so he must have been smoking it the week of the fight. Hopefully the UFC will keep him around though, as there are definitely some exciting fights out there for him. I think all thoughts of a GSP-Diaz fight are gone now though, that fight ain't happening anytime soon!

I'm sure Nick won't be too fussed though, gives him a year of his life where his fighting career isn't getting in the way of his weed smoking.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm just so damned glad this news didn't come after he dominated and finished Condit in highlight reel fashion. That would have complicated the hell out of things.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Such morons on this board and in this world.
> 
> Weed should be legal anyways. Why isn't alcohol illegal?
> 
> ...


I have read through a number of post and most people agree weed should be legal. That really has nothing to do with this though. Legal or not the result would have been the same. Athletic commissions are not going to allow a fighter to fight who has been smoking. If you took a drug test and they found alcohol in your blood stream the same thing would happen. The problem with weed is how long it stays in the blood stream. I am not up on testing procedures but is there anyway to tell how long it's been since he smoked? If it had been more than a couple of days ago it shouldn't matter, but then again if you are not willing to stop smoking for few weeks in order to make a shitton of money maybe this isn't the sport for you.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Weed is like 'no downward strikes with the elbow'... It may not make sense for the most part but it is clearly in the rules. For what Diaz is getting paid.. follow the f**king rules.... Anything further is just unnecessary complication....


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Term said:


> I have read through a number of post and most people agree weed should be legal. That really has nothing to do with this though. Legal or not the result would have been the same. Athletic commissions are not going to allow a fighter to fight who has been smoking. If you took a drug test and they found alcohol in your blood stream the same thing would happen. The problem with weed is how long it stays in the blood stream. I am not up on testing procedures but is there anyway to tell how long it's been since he smoked? If it had been more than a couple of days ago it shouldn't matter, but then again if you are not willing to stop smoking for few weeks in order to make a shitton of money maybe this isn't the sport for you.


A blood test would be a lot more fair in terms of marijuana, because blood tests only detect it for hours or maybe a few days after a smoker quits. The problem is urine testing (which the commissions use), since MJ metabolites are excreted into urine for potentially weeks or even a month after a smoker quits. Blood testing would give a much more realistic indication of whether the drug was affecting the fighter during the bout.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Diaz has such a low body fat%, I bet he thought he could get away with it....because that's where weed is stored, fat!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Actually, only Jones, GSP and Lesnar draw more than 143 did. Ofc it's only 1 PPV.. :dunno:


To be fair, Anderson Silva should be on that list.

Total buys of Diaz's last two headlining cards: 680k+

Total buys of Silva's last two headlining cards: 1M+

Silva had better star power lower on the card, but he also had a hurricane threaten to blackout the east coast during one of his cards, which must have had a significant effect on the buys.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

SmackyBear said:


> To be fair, Anderson Silva should be on that list.
> 
> Total buys of Diaz's last two headlining cards: 680k+
> 
> ...


BJ Penn in the past has also drawn more than Diaz, Diaz is even not in the upper echelon of PPV draws. Jones, Rampage, Lesnar, Silva, GSP, Penn have on average drawn more than Diaz has so far in the UFC. Case can also be made for Tito, Liddell, and Couture.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> BJ Penn in the past has also drawn more than Diaz, Diaz is even not in the upper echelon of PPV draws. Jones, Rampage, Lesnar, Silva, GSP, Penn have on average drawn more than Diaz has so far in the UFC. Case can also be made for Tito, Liddell, and Couture.


I concur, that there have been a lot of draws bigger than Diaz in the past. But I figured Rauno meant relatively recent cards, and in the last year or so, buyrates have been down for one reason or another.

For instance, Rampage vs. Hamil and Evans vs. Ortiz both did in the low 300k range even though Rampage, Evans and Ortiz all have a history of doing far more as headliners.


----------

